# Vermeer Baler Loose Belts



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok I was rolling some hay today and noticed that the hay was bunching up between the belts so I got out and felt the belts were really loose. I have a 504i vemeer baler. It has hydro tension. What could have caused this issue? It has the 2 large springs on the side on the baler. Any help will be appreciated because I have about 40 acres that i need to get rolled tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Do the belts turn when the baler is empty? They should be loose enough that they just so turn. If they don't turn with an empty chamber you may have a bearing going out so check the bearings first. Next, shut the tailgate and run the baler empty for a few minutes to equalize the belts. Then measure the little springs on the end of the big springs. They should measure 4.5" to 5.25", preferably right at 5".

Are the belts loose while there is a bale in the chamber? If they are loose with a full bale and the gauge shows pressure, that indicates poor bale shape. Adjust your rake.

If your bales look good, then maybe your belt length is uneven.

If everything looks ok and the belts turn with an empty chamber, don't worry about it. The I balers had a toggle roller to slacken the belts even more than a standard Vermeer baler so the belts will feel looser on an empty chamber when compared to some of the competition.


----------

